# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  MR_J2S ...absolute poítion detection system

## nguyenchibao997

cho em hỏi có anh chị nào đã từng làm servo xung MR J2S về việc đọc encoder về QD75 chạy ở chế độ vị trí tuyệt đối. cho em hỏi chút ít kinh nghiệm được không ạ. hiện tại em đã chuyển qua chế độ chạy vị trí tuyệt đối nhưng chưa thể truyền về (đọc được) giá trị encoder về qD75. help me!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ghoang

> cho em hỏi có anh chị nào đã từng làm servo xung MR J2S về việc đọc encoder về QD75 chạy ở chế độ vị trí tuyệt đối. cho em hỏi chút ít kinh nghiệm được không ạ. hiện tại em đã chuyển qua chế độ chạy vị trí tuyệt đối nhưng chưa thể truyền về (đọc được) giá trị encoder về qD75. help me!!!!!!!!!


Nếu bạn chạy bằng QD75 thì ko cần đọc enc về vẫn chạy vị trí tuyệt đối được mà

----------


## nguyenchibao997

em dùng servo xung nên nó không tự đọc về đựoc mà mình phải đọc về. theo em biết thì servo mạng mới có thể đọc về đựoc.@@

----------

